# old Ariens



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I was offered this on for $25. Anyone know the year? Not running but has really great sounding compression.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Run the Chassis Number Under Engine on the Ariens Site.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Jackmels said:


> Run the Chassis Number Under Engine on the Ariens Site.


Little late for me to get that. Its about 25 miles away. Nothing else that gives its age away?


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

I would say late 60's to early 70's based on the bucket, engine decals, handles, etc. 1966-1972...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Couple things appear to be missing, but not the end of the world. ( carb cover to prevent icing, deflector for the chute)

I'd also check the auger transmission. Gear sets seem to be a bit pricey and scarce.


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> I would say late 60's to early 70's based on the bucket, engine decals, handles, etc. 1966-1972...


Thanks. I'm going to pass. I get a little ahead of myself when something is so cheap. Lol. I still have the 62 Simplicity to get going. Lol


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

db9938 said:


> Couple things appear to be missing, but not the end of the world. ( carb cover to prevent icing, deflector for the chute)
> 
> I'd also check the auger transmission. Gear sets seem to be a bit pricey and scarce.


Ok thanks. Prob more trouble than its worth.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

bbaugh66 said:


> Ok thanks. Prob more trouble than its worth.


Maybe not, it depends really on the auger transmission. Everything else is bolt on.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I know you already decided not to get it, but just in case anyone else might want to know in the future:

The features of the machine show that it is a 1969, 1970, 1971 or 1972 Ariens 10,000 series:

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/Ariens/Page5.html

an excellent machine if everything is working.
I have been using an all-original unmodified 1971 Ariens for 6 years now, no problems with it at all..I expect it to last for several more decades.

Scot


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> I know you already decided not to get it, but just in case anyone else might want to know in the future:
> 
> The features of the machine show that it is a 1969, 1970, 1971 or 1972 Ariens 10,000 series:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I just got a little junk drunk when he said $25. If its still there in a few weeks ill prob go for it. Gotta finish up some other projects first.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I would jump on that one for $25. truth is lately, you rarely see a pre-1975 Ariens for less than $200 running, or less than $100 blown up. really. they are that good.

I had to pay $100 for a Ariens clone Cub Cadet and it had a blown head gasket, rusted out gas tank, and blown auger drive gear. yet it ran.

but how many do we see actually out there for sale at that price ? none lately.

there's a restored Ariens 10000 series on Craigslist now for $450


----------



## bbaugh66 (Jul 28, 2014)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I would jump on that one for $25. truth is lately, you rarely see a pre-1975 Ariens for less than $200 running, or less than $100 blown up. really. they are that good.
> 
> I had to pay $100 for a Ariens clone Cub Cadet and it had a blown head gasket, rusted out gas tank, and blown auger drive gear. yet it ran.
> 
> ...


 
I would have gone for it if I didn't have the old Simplicity I posted about in that section. Too many projects at the moment. I am going back upstate soon. If its still there I may buy it and store it until the time comes I can do something with it.


----------

